# routing corbels



## dhammer (Nov 15, 2010)

Hello all,

I am trying to duplicate a hand carved corbel. I tried my hand at hand carving..bought a few books, some carving tools a video. Let's us just say that hand carving has a steep learning curve..my attempts were total disaster. 

What I need is a method to relieve the curved surface(surface that faces you) on a corbel. I'd post a picture but don't have the required number of posts..as yet. At this point the corbel I am trying to make is fairly simple. I can mill the general shape on the bandsaw, use the router to rout the complex shape but can't figure out how to relieve a wide curved surface. 

Thank you,

Steve


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Steve,
Go to the introductions forum & say hi to a few more people to reach your 10 posts. Then you will be able to post a picture. It will only take a couple of minutes.


----------



## dhammer (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks James..why didn't I think of that


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Make-up a corbel template. With a top bearing template trimmer rout your first "slice" of corbel. Repeat until the required corbel width (less the width of two raised "lands") is achieved. Glue the corbel pieces together. Rough out thw two "lands", but oversize. Glue to the outer ends of the corbel. Finish the rear edges using a bottom-bearing trim bit, then rout the front edges with the same cutter fitted with a larger bearing (e/g/ 1/2in diameter cutter with 3/4in bearing to give 1/8in raised land)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

Many,many kinds of corbels.

Corbels - Wood Corbels, Mission Corbels and Craftsman Corbels

http://cgi.ebay.com/1PC-1-2-SH-Flut...455640963?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item1e5fc31b83
========



dhammer said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am trying to duplicate a hand carved corbel. I tried my hand at hand carving..bought a few books, some carving tools a video. Let's us just say that hand carving has a steep learning curve..my attempts were total disaster.
> 
> ...


----------



## dhammer (Nov 15, 2010)

*Mission corbel*

Thanks to Phil for his instructions and Bob for the links. 

I like the looks of http://www.invitinghome.com/Corbels/corbels_new_york_ny4.htm..mission corbel. 

Phil..your instructions are a tad beyond me at this point. I'll have to study your suggestions.

I've been working with wood for awhile but never taken advantage of the possibilities router templetes bring to the craft. I look forward to everyone's good advice.

Steve

on edit..sorry about the bad link.. I don't understand what went wrong


----------

